# Android als DDOS-Bot



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2012)

http://dwaterson.com/2012/12/29/ano...c-malware/?goback=.gde_86774_member_199782053


> Another instance of Android malware with C&C (command-and-control) capability, enabling the device to be used in a DDoS (Distributed Denial of Service) attack, has been reported. (...)
> As predicted earlier, this functionality is not new on Android, and we expect to be seeing a lot more of this type of malware targeting Android (and later Windows and Apple) smartphones and tablets.


au wei


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Dezember 2012)

Wer denkt schon bei einem aufgemotzten Handy - Smartphone genannt - daran, dass es sich um kleine, erstaunlich leistungsstarke Computer mit direkter, dauerhafter Netzanbindung (UMTS, LTE etc.) handelt. Was für Windows und Co. selbstverständlich ist - die Installation eines Antivirenprogramms - gilt für diese Kategorie noch lange nicht.


----------



## Heiko (31 Dezember 2012)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Was für Windows und Co. selbstverständlich ist - die Installation eines Antivirenprogramms - gilt für diese Kategorie noch lange nicht.


s/ist/sein sollte

Leider gibts nämlich immer noch Trottel ohne Virenschutz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

Vorsätze für 2013:
[ ] Virenschutz aufs Handy bei allen Freunden und Bekannten einfordern

Zur Diskussion:
http://www.techfacts.de/ratgeber/android-und-iphone-virenschutz

Iphone:


> Solange Ihr iPhone also keinem Jailbreak unterzogen wurde, sind Sie noch immer auf der sicheren Seite und müssen sich um Schadprogramme nur wenige Gedanken machen. Dementsprechend ist ein Antivirenprogramm nur begrenzt sinnvoll.


Android:



> Der offene Quellcode ermöglicht jeder Person tiefe Einblicke in die Funktionsweise des mobilen Betriebssystems. Zu diesem Personenkreis gehören zwangsläufig auch Kriminelle, die Sicherheitslücken für ihre Zwecke ausnutzen wollen.
> Dieser Faktor mag auf den ersten Blick gigantisch wirken, relativiert sich jedoch, wenn man einen zweiten Aspekt heranzieht: Eine Vielzahl an Entwicklern arbeitet tagtäglich mit diesem quelloffenen System. Dementsprechend werden auch Sicherheitslücken meist schnell gefunden und noch schneller behoben.


??? und wer macht dauernd in Update ???




> Egal ob iPhone oder Android. Es gibt einige einfache Tipps, mit denen Sie Ihr System gegen eine Vielzahl an Gefahren absichern können:
> Prüfen Sie Ihr Betriebssystem regelmäßig auf Firmware-Aktualisierungen und übertragen Sie diese.
> Laden Sie Apps nur aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen herunter.
> Verzichten Sie falls möglich auf einen Jailbreak.
> ÖffnenSie keine Kurznachrichten (MMS, SMS) von unbekannten Absendern


----------



## Heiko (31 Dezember 2012)

Zumindest bei Androiden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

Sorry Heiko, hat sich überschnitten.


----------



## Heiko (31 Dezember 2012)

Gilt immer noch: https://twitter.com/mikko/status/218329213420322817


----------

